# Which vipers (Vipera) fit best for a beginner?



## Ikuna (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm looking for my first venomous snake and need some recommendations. 
I've had my eyes set on Vipera berus for a long time, but the high death rate isn't very encouraging. 

I like many other Vipera species as well. Which species (one or more) would you recommend for a beginner? I'd like to have something with fairly low venom potency. It'd be a plus if the species is easy to get and hibernation isn't necessary.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Ikuna said:


> I'm looking for my first venomous snake and need some recommendations.
> I've had my eyes set on Vipera berus for a long time, *but the high death rate isn't very encouraging. *
> 
> I like many other Vipera species as well. Which species (one or more) would you recommend for a beginner? I'd like to have something with fairly low venom potency. It'd be a plus if the species is easy to get and hibernation isn't necessary.



I believe the idea is not to get tagged therefore avoiding death, disfiguration etc !


----------



## Ikuna (Nov 15, 2011)

I meant that Vipera berus has the high death rate, not humans that get tagged by it. I'm sorry to cause confusion. Can you please answer the question stated?


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 28, 2012)

Who told you the death rate is high? It's very rare for a death to occur from a berus bite these days. 

I'm not sure whether berus have to be brumated, if you dont want to breed them - Slippery42 will be the one to ask! Assuming it is legal to own berus in Finland. 

However, Vipera species are pretty straight forward to work with. If you have experience with hook work, they shouldn't be a problem. 

The one that is most common, is ammodytes, will be easy enough to source them. You will find it much harder to find cb berus.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Crotalid said:


> Who told you the death rate is high? It's very rare for a death to occur from a berus bite these days.
> 
> 
> > I think the op was talking about the reputation V. berus have of being difficult to care for/keep alive in captivity.


----------



## Ikuna (Nov 15, 2011)

Callum b got it right.

Keeping venomous snakes is legal in my country, including V. berus. 

Thanks for recommending ammodytes. I'm pretty familiar with that species as well, since my friend breeds them. They have pretty vicious reputation. Any other suggestions?


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

Hei,
I would say it depends on the keeper, plenty of good and bad in every species, and like anyone here will tell you, potency of venom is not the best reason to keep one species compared with another. V.berus venom LD50 is 4 times higher than C.atrox but delivery is greater in C.atrox so your day will be ruined to a greater degree. An adult female V.berus will also give anyone a good run for their money. 
If you want venomous species go for the species that you are passionate about instead of a species because it's venomous and relatively easy to keep. I would love to keep Causus(night adders) but not because they have relatively low toxicity venom, because they are outstandingly beautiful and a bit of a challenge to keep.
Come up with a top 5 list, and then consider each species in turn and judge it on how you are as a keeper, snakes do not know how they are supposed to behave, so you need to be sure you are prepared for all eventualities. Gaboon vipers are apparently quite docile....except when they are not.

Anyway, topic has been done to death, just my 2 cents.:2thumb:

HB


----------



## Ikuna (Nov 15, 2011)

Heippa!
I'm pretty disappointed some people can't answer the simple question, but instead go off track and try to slip some general info about venomous snakes. (By the way, "beginner" doesn't necessary mean "uneducated about the topic")

It seems you are right, there's no use getting answer here. I'll go ask somewhere else.


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 28, 2012)

Ikuna said:


> Heippa!
> I'm pretty disappointed some people can't answer the simple question, but instead go off track and try to slip some general info about venomous snakes. (By the way, "beginner" doesn't necessary mean "uneducated about the topic")
> 
> It seems you are right, there's no use getting answer here. I'll go ask somewhere else.


I've had no experience with berus myself apart from in the field. 

There is a little bit of information here: Captive Vipera berus 

Maybe if you sign up to Venomland, and ask your question in the correct section, someone with experience keeping berus will be able to answer any questions you have.


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

What about white lipped green pit vipers
Gorgeous snakes
Dont hibernate
Easy to keep and breed


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

If you are not ready for the most dangerous viper species then you are not ready for the least dangerous either. 

A viper is a viper and any of the viper family can ruin your day. Do your training hours with a mentor, gain confidence, more confidence, prepare your keeping facility and then get whatever viper you want. 

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with most of what you wrote
In fact I always encourage people to get enough experiance and then get exactly what they want

But in this case I think he understands all the potentials
He is just looking for ideas for vipers that are easier to look after
and ones that dont hibernate


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Herpalist said:


> If you are not ready for the most dangerous viper species then you are not ready for the least dangerous either.
> 
> A viper is a viper and any of the viper family can ruin your day. Do your training hours with a mentor, gain confidence, more confidence, prepare your keeping facility and then get whatever viper you want.
> 
> Just my 2 cents....


I sort of agree to an extent, however theres a big difference between a B.schlegelii and a B.atrox, someone could easily be ready for the former and miles away from being prepared to deal with a big atrox


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

pfffft if i was going into DWA i would not start off with a viper of any sort there whole body shape of being short fat and explosive sort of says enough for me ive handled native adders (when i was young and dumb and about 16 lol) and seen how fast they strike id rather go for summint u can hook and tail with a bit of length u can work with. bit like dealing with baby snakes there a pain u get bit all time im talking colubrids here but now i my king rats grown to about 5-6ft shes so much easier to deal with


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

eyelash vipers are lovely


----------

